# post mill dispensationalist is it possible?



## nonconformist (Apr 24, 2005)

is this an impossible concept?

[Edited on 04-23-2005 by noncomformist]


----------



## Augusta (Apr 24, 2005)

I have heard of so called "progressive dispensationalists" that are the product of a sort of civil war at DTS since MacArthur did his 180. Well not total 180 but he's getting there.


----------



## blhowes (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noncomformist_
> is this an impossible concept?


A postmillenial dispensational church? Aren't they right next door to the First Paedobaptist Baptist church?

[Edited on 4-24-2005 by blhowes]


----------



## turmeric (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by noncomformist_
> ...



Then there's the Charismatic Lutherans - the Apostolic Lutheran church - perfectionistic Lutherans! Oh,my!


----------



## nonconformist (Apr 24, 2005)

A postmillenial dispensational church? Aren't they right next door to the First Paedobaptist Baptist church?

[Edited on 4-24-2005 by blhowes] 


Then there's the Charismatic Lutherans - the Apostolic Lutheran church - perfectionistic Lutherans! Oh,my! 

```

```
 wow you guys lost me it looks like i have a lot to learn


----------



## blhowes (Apr 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noncomformist_
> wow you guys lost me it looks like i have a lot to learn


Chet,
I guess the point is that it'd be very unlikely to have that combination of beliefs. Dispensationalists typically believe in a 7 year tribulation, after which Jesus returns to earth to reign for 1000 years. Postmillenialists believe he'll come after the millennium is over.

Similarly, baptists aren't known for being paedobaptistic nor Lutherans for being charasmatic.

[Edited on 4-25-2005 by blhowes]


----------



## nonconformist (Apr 27, 2005)

thanks


----------



## brymaes (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nonconformist_
> is this an impossible concept?



Impossible for a classical dispensationalist, and most watered-down Dispensationalists. They need the world to go to hell in a handbasket so that God can work with the Jews again.


----------



## nonconformist (Apr 28, 2005)

> They need the world to go to hell in a handbasket so that God can work with the Jews again.


 that is so sad but true.chained to the wheelchair by their eschatology


----------



## Fernando (Apr 29, 2005)

*Dispensational posties*

Kenneth Gentry wrote a newsletter once with "Dispensationalist Postmillennialism?" as the title. I don't remember much about it. I think he was writing about the views in "Zion's Glad Morning", a book on my shelf that I've not read yet.


----------



## nonconformist (Apr 30, 2005)

i like gentry his writing really keeps my attention


----------



## nonconformist (Apr 30, 2005)

i like gentry his writing really keeps my attention


----------



## Shane (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nonconformist_
> A postmillenial dispensational church? Aren't they right next door to the First Paedobaptist Baptist church?
> 
> [Edited on 4-24-2005 by blhowes]
> ...



Just thought I would put in one you forgot. 

The Reformed Catholics


----------



## nonconformist (May 3, 2005)

thanks


----------



## doulosChristou (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nonconformist_
> is this an impossible concept?



Yes, impossible. For one thing, they believe that in order for OT promises regarding the Davidic covenant to be fulfilled, Jesus has to be physically reigning on David's throne in Jerusalem as Israel's king at a time when all the "unfulfilled" land promises  are finally fulfilled.


----------



## nonconformist (May 8, 2005)

does this mean that they believe psalms110 will not be fullfilled until after the 2 coming?


----------

